# Have you hugged a chicken today?



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have hugged all my chickens today... Have you? Hello to all chookies out there, keep clukking, scratching, and pecking for those goodies in the ground, keep your feathers fluffed, and keep the eggs flowing.... Goodnight from Australia.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If I tried to hug my chickens they wouldn't appreciate it. They are all still quite angry with my husband, who clipped wings 12 months ago. They see him and they run around like he's a big hungry bear!!!

They however will gather at my feet and act very appreciative when I bring treats and goodies. They R*U*N when they hear my voice!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I can honestly say that I have not hugged them all! I have nuzzled all my chicks though!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes I did! When I woke them up at 5 a.m. to get them set for the day and a dozen times when I am home for the evening. Macie hates me for it so I squeeze her a little harder just because.  Some like the attention and a couple others, like Macie run from me like I'm a mad woman.  I even rocked Lilah to sleep the other evening. She wanted some tlc so ya, I had to oblige.  Anything for those girls of mine.


----------

